
Here Are 10 Awesome Chrome Flags to Try Out - thesanjeetc
https://medium.com/better-programming/10-awesome-chrome-flags-you-should-enable-right-now-2684e4518cb5
======
Already__Taken
that qr tab sharing, I've never had a problem going into history > tabs on
other devices. even picks up YouTube videos where I left off.

